

Ask HN: Computer Scientist as Politicians? - machilin

I was interested in the question about how computer scientist would perform as politicians. As far as I know, one person who seems to be pretty prominent in a government leader position is Herman Cain. Since computer science is a fairly new discipline and most of the world&#x27;s leaders so far are not computer scientists. I would like to find out opinions on how a computer scientist would fare as a politician. Perhaps a more efficient and tech-driven governance? Will we one day see a president who is a computer scientist? That would be a really interesting question. Thank you.
======
chucksmart
Or how about an AI politician?

~~~
machilin
That would be an interesting thought. He would or rather it would be
infinitely more rational than any politician in the world.

